# Router cabinet economy castors



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm building another router table with cabinet under for storage and I need it to be portable but don't want to spend a bunch of money on expensive castors, two of which would have to swivel and lock. Below is the solution I came up with. I mounted two castors on the outside of the cabinet which just touch the floor when the cabinet is at rest. By picking the other side up about 2 inches all the weight then transfers onto the castors and it can be rolled and steered like a wheelbarrow. I spent less than $10 on these two castors and the cabinet will be rock solid when I'm routing because it will be sitting on its base.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

With only two, you don't even really need them to swivel either, eh?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Are you a muscle man or do you have a way to pick it up and guide it around?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dan- No. You do the swiveling. If they swiveled the cabinet would probably go straight when I wanted it to turn.

Don- I made it out of a light weight 1/2" plywood and even the the mdf top is the lightweight type. Once I get the drawers in and fill them with router bits that might change. But you make a good point. I'm 6' 2" and about 300 pounds so the weight isn't maybe as much an obstacle for me as it would be to others. I thought about adding a pair of handles like a wheel barrow which would give me more of a mechanical advantage. We'll see if it's necessary.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw an idea somewhere where the handles would swing down out of the way. When you use them, there's stops to keep them in 'hauling' position. Maybe that could work for you, Charles.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

TenGees said:


> I saw an idea somewhere where the handles would swing down out of the way. When you use them, there's stops to keep them in 'hauling' position. Maybe that could work for you, Charles.


A pair of 1/2" or 3/4" pipes that could slide in & out of the cabinet would work also.
earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> A pair of 1/2" or 3/4" pipes that could slide in & out of the cabinet would work also.
> earl


wheelbarrow style...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> wheelbarrow style...


Yeah Stick that is what we ******** haul our beer in. :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Yeah Stick that is what we ******** haul our beer in. :wink:


that's what we haul our beer drinkers in...
beats carrying hem...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really liking how you have mounted the casters . Been wondering how to do that without having them under the tables


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Rick. It has a few applications. For example, if you had a saw that wasn't overly heavy with no castors you could bolt a pair to the legs on one side and move it like my table. No need for an expensive dolly underneath that might wiggle a little while working. When you set this arrangement down it rests on it's legs as normal. It won't work in every situation but it might be an option for some.


----------

